# Fixies on Ebay £150



## JonoB (23 Jan 2009)

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/The-Bike-Depot

Check these out



*Courier Track Bike Fixed Wheel Fixie - Road Pista Black*









Sale - Strictly Limited Offer - Other Colours Available
£149.99




Any good or cheap cr*p


----------



## skwerl (23 Jan 2009)

they look like complete shyte to me


----------



## Will1985 (23 Jan 2009)

Look down the forum to this thread... same bike?


----------



## Joe24 (23 Jan 2009)

Its the Uni Pack bikes again. They are a load of rubbish.
LFGSS has a thread about them. Give it a search on google, i think that thread Will put a link to has my link onto that thread.


----------



## e-rider (24 Jan 2009)

it's without doubt low quality, but it's only £150 - you don't get much for that these days! if you're after a fixed gear bike my advice would be to save more money and get something a little better - the market is now full of fixed gear bikes around £400 and most are fairly decent for kicking about on


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jan 2009)

Yeah there's plenty of good OTP fixed bikes about, look out for the offers on last years models. 
I, like many others, took advantage of Pearsons Giant offer last year and got one for a little over £200 down from £350. 
They've done the same just now with a Specialized for £279.
There's mixed opinion about all bikes. 
No doubt the Giant is a cheap bike but it's a good cheap bike IMO, I like it. 

Keep your eyes peeled!


----------

